# close to home



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Farm house we live in is 60ft. from the street .Next door neighbor is directly across the street maybe our houses are 120 - 150 ft apart . When he opens his side door and we open ours we can make eye contact . neither of us use front door for entrance. We get along well but talk only a couple times a year , both very busy people . Heard threw the grape vine but pretty reliable . The legal firm he works at someone took ill . Everyone at the firm tested positive , along with most of there families . Many things we have seen next door in the past 5 days confirm it ?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oldest son went back to Purdue for his final semester 2 weeks ago Saturday. One of his 3 roommates started feeling sick on Monday, got tested on Tuesday, results positive on Wednesday. So Jake, his girlfriend and the other two roommates get tested Wednesday afternoon. Jake and one roommate wake up Thursday with a bad headache and body aches and fever. Jake got his positive test back that afternoon. His girlfriend and roommates never got their results back until Friday evening. His girlfriend was positive but only lost taste and smell. Fourth roommate came back negative and has yet to show any symptoms. All were completely recovered within 48 hours but were supposed to be quarantined until today (didn't quite make it that long!). My daughter is a senior in high school and our school has about 90 kids per class. The football team is quarantined right now with 4 kids being positive.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kinda ridiculous isn't it......
However, those with pre-existing conditions like diabetes and overweight are particularly succeceptable to succumbing to this disease. But, it's a good thing for the kids to get it done and over, I say play all sports, get to school.....those with elderly or other conditions need to practice a healthy dose of common sense, it's a real virus with real consequences for the wrong folks.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Its a mess and I still feel there's possibly some parts of this story we don't know


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

haybaler101 said:


> Oldest son went back to Purdue for his final semester 2 weeks ago Saturday. One of his 3 roommates started feeling sick on Monday, got tested on Tuesday, results positive on Wednesday. So Jake, his girlfriend and the other two roommates get tested Wednesday afternoon. Jake and one roommate wake up Thursday with a bad headache and body aches and fever. Jake got his positive test back that afternoon. His girlfriend and roommates never got their results back until Friday evening. His girlfriend was positive but only lost taste and smell. Fourth roommate came back negative and has yet to show any symptoms. All were completely recovered within 48 hours but were supposed to be quarantined until today (didn't quite make it that long!). My daughter is a senior in high school and our school has about 90 kids per class. The football team is quarantined right now with 4 kids being positive.


My daughter is at Ohio U with her field hockey team and only the other fall sports teams. No non-athlete students on campus. RAs are forcing all the students to wear masks everywhere they go. No outbreaks yet, but locker rooms seem like places for it to spread. Seems to be pretty happy. Athens is nice town and lots to do. No large gatherings over 10. Cafeteria open, but sit spaced apart. General student population returns Sept 28. 
My sons campus is on lockdown-his sports cancelled and classes are all on zoom in dorm rooms. He's going nuts and says practice is the only outlet for pent up energy. Seriously thinking of transferring to get away from the insanity.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> My daughter is at Ohio U with her field hockey team and only the other fall sports teams. No non-athlete students on campus. RAs are forcing all the students to wear masks everywhere they go. No outbreaks yet, but locker rooms seem like places for it to spread. Seems to be pretty happy. Athens is nice town and lots to do. No large gatherings over 10. Cafeteria open, but sit spaced apart. General student population returns Sept 28.
> My sons campus is on lockdown-his sports cancelled and classes are all on zoom in dorm rooms. He's going nuts and says practice is the only outlet for pent up energy. Seriously thinking of transferring to get away from the insanity.


Yes, Purdue is more like a communist regime. Son has to wear a mask even walking down sidewalk alone or the gestapo will get you and have you expelled. Can't have more people at your apartment than what pays rent there or the gestapo shows up, and he lives off campus. Purdue has forced bars closed in area and liquor stores will not sell kegs to keep crowd size down. Son is a lot sicker from the campus atmosphere than he ever was from COVID. He is down to one class that actually meets in person. He is going to finish out this week and then he is coming home to finish semester and college education on line, he graduates in December. He already has a full time job with a neighbor farmer that ready to retire and grain farms over 3000 acres by himself. He is grooming Jake to take over, planning to rent him half in 2022 and the rest shortly after.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The colleges and education system are a big part of the problem we are seeing played out in society today.....I would be happy for a “defund the education elites” vote...I would be in the affirmative. Education is big business, but the liberal elites took over that business years ago and have been indoctrinating our children while we were at work to pay for it.....gotta admit, it’s a great gig they have going...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> The colleges and education system are a big part of the problem we are seeing played out in society today.....I would be happy for a "defund the education elites" vote...I would be in the affirmative. Education is big business, but the liberal elites took over that business years ago and have been indoctrinating our children while we were at work to pay for it.....gotta admit, it's a great gig they have going...


Exactly right Big Dawg. They convince people they need to spend thousands and thousands of dollars on this needed education to get a "good job" and end up flippin burgers at Mac and Dons. All the while they laugh all the way to the bank. That's the exact reason I unfortunately will not condone college to my boy. Some of the most respected and well off individuals had no more than a high school diploma and a BS in real life and common sense.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Statistically, those observations are incorrect. A person with a college degree statistically is proven to make more money than one without. If a child goes to college, gets a degree and flips Mcdonalds burgers for a career, it's due to improper parenting. It's very unlikely to be the colleges fault. Sure, some kids get liberal studies degrees and are taught to hate capitalism, but let's not overlook all the kids who graduate with engineering , math, sciences and business degrees who get into the working world and succeed very well without smashing windows and throwing bricks.

Of course you can succeed without a college degree, but so many more doors are opened to a person with a degree than without. 
The college indoctrination is what the individual makes of it. My kids are in college and couldn't be more turned off by the nonsense. Just talked to both yesterday and they tell me most students think the liberal indoctrination works for about 1 in 3 students. The rest think it's as stupid as we think it is here. 
It gets back to good parenting. If you show your children you are in charge and show them abortion is murder, Jesus Christ died for our sins and capitalism has lifted more people out of poverty than Marxism, they won't be indoctrinated. Not all college kids are the gullible zombies you make them out to be. 
There are plenty of courses with liberal indoctrination, if you take them. If you take business or science or math courses, there's little of it. 
As far as college cost, my kids together cost me less than one typical kid. They worked their asses off and play a D-1 sport. Academic and athletic Scholarships are generously given to smart, athletic, hard working kids. 
My advice is push your kids HARD. Demand excellence from them and they will rise to the occasion.

Its not all bad like Fox News says. College grads are proven to make more money.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You’re just a better parent than the rest of us mere mortals JD.....statistically speaking.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good parenting is the best gift you can ever give to a child.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I apologize to endrow for another thread turning into a shit show. He definitely deserves better.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I apologize to endrow for another thread turning into a shit show. He definitely deservestter.


Apologies not needed. It was an interesting subject.


----------

